# peanut butter farm feed



## lrd3 (Jun 14, 2013)

im looking into a lead i picked up today for peanut butter...
i can get 500 lb barrels at around 100$ a barrel... im sure many folks can...
the question is. how does it perform a a main feed? of coarse the guy selling it praises it high and low as the best possible thing to do...
as i weigh my estimated feed cost for the upcoming seasons. i have to consider this.... not just pigs but this is kinda were i hang out here on the forum 
at this point im just about set with hay and set aside pasture for my animals..as well as grain............ but wanted to know a few thoughts on supplementing or "finishing" on PB.....


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

They can eat it, but a few things to be aware of: 

$400/ton is expensive feed. 

Peanuts are low in lysine so it's not a good protein source, you'll need to balance your amino acids. 

It is a good fat source, but too much will result in soft fat throughout your carcass.

PB can go rancid quickly after opened.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea at $400 a ton iI can get 16% pig grower around here so unless your saving a lot on your feed bill I wouldn't mess with it but thatsthat's just me


----------



## bigearl42 (May 12, 2013)

Agree with all of the above and that is kinda high. it is about 35% protien but is low in lysine and you will need a filler.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

That stuff will go rancid if you don't limit the oxygen contact. The rancidity can cause health issues and feed refusal in your pigs and defeat your attempt to save on your feeding costs.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

olivehill said:


> $400/ton is expensive feed.


wait...what?? Really? Thats cheap out here in Oregon! The only reputable place i've found is $465 a ton! Suddenly it makes sense our weiners go for $90 easy when yours go for $45.....


(any Oregonians here want to tip me off on a decent, cheap feed mill? I'm looking to buy by the ton now!)


----------

